# Battonage, Bentonite and clearing



## clevebeat (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. I posted this in "kit winemaking" a little while ago, but I have not received a response. I thought maybe this forum might be a more appropriate place to ask. I'm sorry for a repeat post, I just have not seen any recommendations (even in past threads) of how best to proceed.

_I'm a long-time lurker and have sought advice here many times, but have not needed to post as all my questions were answered in other posts. I made a post last night, asking my question, but I don't see it here. Perhaps I forgot to hit 'send'.

My question is regards to battonage on a Chardonnay wine kit, specifically regarding clearing, which is where I'm at now. I've done battonage previously, with no poor results, but read (on here) that bentonite often reduces the effectiveness of this as it strips flavors and aromas. This time, I did not add bentonite. Everything appears really, really good. Smells great, samples taste great. I'm really excited about this wine. 

The battonage instructions say do everything you usually would do after battonage. However, since I did not add the bentonite, I read on some posts here, that will render the chitosan ineffective as a clearing agent. 

Would adding the bentonite after degassing ruin the effects of battonage? Should I just add the chitosan and hope it clears? Should I use SuperKleer? I'd like this to remain on timeline (plus time for battonage) for the kit, which would let me have it bottled in plenty of time for Xmas. Any advice on how best to proceed?_


----------

